# Final job of 2013



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

We finished this up on December 19. They were nice enough to send me photos when they got their house back in order to save me a trip out there. 

We used pale oak on the walls in Dulux diamond Matt and i forget the name if the colour in the ceilings. We did a full repaint and extensive drywall repairs.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

wje said:


> We finished this up on December 19. They were nice enough to send me photos when they got their house back in order to save me a trip out there. We used pale oak on the walls in Dulux diamond Matt and i forget the name if the colour in the ceilings. We did a full repaint and extensive drywall repairs.


Nice work! It looks very sharp and crisp!


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Very nice job....they also have a good eye for photo composition.

Jeremy


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice. That looks great.


----------

